# Mini Review- Ray



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Just got this DVD on rental - copy not the best but ignoring the fact it has obviously been well used what a film.
This film was something that I was told would be worth watching.
Jamie Foxx is very good and the film charts the rise of Ray Charles from child to the end of his career in 2004.
The Music was amazing (that comment coming from a Metal Fan:blush: )
I found it an interesting insight to the rise of a struggling black musician and how he was also exploited sometimes to overcome his Heroin addiction and be the star he undoubtably was.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen this yet... procrastinated seeing it... but my wife has watched it and she absolutely loved it. I reckon I need to watch it cause I like his music.


----------

